# Looking for local good taxidermist



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I know there are a couple good ones on here but I need someone little closer within 25 to 30miles between logan or Brighamcity or malad.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm 25 miles from Brigham...


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Tex is your man. Can't go wrong there. Don't let a few miles stand between you and a quality mount. Take it from guy with some experience in the matter. There is nothing worse than a bad mount, especially if you base your taxidermist selection, on anything other than quality. You can't go back. Once it's mounted, it's over, no fixing. You may always be able to shoot another duck, but the accompaning memories will be lost forever, and even soured by a poor mount.
Later,
Kev


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Yea tex is who I was planning to take the birds too. I just wanted see if there was anyone closer.

So as of right now it looks like I will have to drive a few extra miles.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duck jerky said:


> Yea tex is who I was planning to take the birds too. I just wanted see if there was anyone closer.
> 
> So as of right now it looks like I will have to drive a few extra miles.


It will be well worth the extra miles.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Here are a couple other options:

Brian Snyder
John Gleezos

Any of these 3 (Darin included) will give you a high quality mount.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a bird at Snyders and I have seen his work and it is nothing short of perfection. (Dang nice guy to boot!)

Gleezos does some really incredible work also. I've seen some of his mounts and they are exceptional. (Another dang nice guy!)

I have only heard about Tex on here. I'm sure he is really good.. But make some calls, check pricing and turn around and make your decision from there. I dont think you can go wrong with any of the 3 mentioned above. good luck! 


The Gee


----------



## fish1117 (Oct 15, 2008)

I just picked up my second swan from Brian, his work is the best and he has good prices. I have had Brian do several birds for me over the last three years and every bird has been perfect...you won't be sorry, trust me on that.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Good hell dude.. 2nd swan? you must have a lot of room in your house. lol.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

2 swans is nuthin... I've mounted 14 turkeys, three swans, and several ducks for one guy. :shock:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> 2 swans is nuthin... I've mounted 14 turkeys, three swans, and several ducks for one guy. :shock:


Wow. That's what I call a good customer. :mrgreen: I wonder what he does with all those birds.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

They're plastered all over his little house. He has NO room for anything else. If I mount one more thing for him he'll need to build a new wing...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Kev, PM sent.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Tex (Darin) is the best in the business. Don't even shop around for pricing, if you want a quality mount in your house you are going to look at for the next decade don't get the cheapest. Drive the couple extra miles and get it done right!


----------



## honker_slayer (Oct 24, 2010)

duck jerky go with Brian! not nocking john cause havent dealt with him. the other one no way never again !!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks so much for the kind words Mr. Bringhurst.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> But make some calls, check pricing and turn around and make your decision from there. I dont think you can go wrong with any of the 3 mentioned above. good luck!
> 
> The Gee


Gee, I have to disagree with you just a little bit here. IMO, price & turnaround shouldn't ever be an option. I can mount it for ya in a month, for only $100... But you'll get an absolute piece of sh*t... as I haven't ever mounted a bird. ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS go off of referrals for a good quality mount. My vote has always & will always be Darin. Dude is amazing. My house is basically a showroom for him... He's done 8 birds for me over the years.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

thank you so much for making that point 1096. You simply cant rush artistry, beit flat art, sculpture or animal artistry. on the flip side (and something totally animal art related) that same artist simply cannot be expected to make a silk purse from a sow's ear! the hunter has a pivotal role in a good mount or something truley inspiring. it all starts with proper field care and quality of specimine.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well said. Both of you.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I picked up my newest additions to my collection from Tex today. As always he did a bang up job, they look awesome! My photography ability does not even begin to do them justice but here are some pictures.

For the first time I can remember, I don't have a bird in his shop, guess I better get with locating the next mount. 8)


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOVE the deadmounts!!! Along the lines of photographing mounted animals, I have noticed that no matter what, a photo doesn't compare to the real deal. If you go to Tex's webpage, the pair of Goldeneyes standing in the water... Those are mine. I have yet to see a picture, whether taken by Tex himself, or by me that do those birds, or the entire mount ANY justice.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

can't wait to pick up my banded mallard mount from tex. from what i've seen of his work, it'll be worth the wait.


----------

